

Show HN: Microsounds - Random short sounds from Soundcloud - klemola
http://microsounds.tumblr.com/

======
klemola
Hi!

This is a weekend project kind of application. The goal was to combine HTML5
audio and Soundcloud's streaming capabilities. Vinepeek is obviously an
influence, and that's why I wanted to add a picture of the user to give an
idea who is behind each sound.

Since the stream is in MP3 format, only Firefox 21+ supports it. Otherwise the
app should work on modern browsers. The whole app is written in Javascript.

I have some ideas how to develop the app further: \- Now the sounds are
between 3 and 6 seconds long. User could choose the timeframe. User could even
choose some more specific filters so the app would allow searching for one
minute long punk songs, for example. \- I left basic controls out
intentionally to have a very clean UI and simple user experience. Volume
control could be useful.

